# Cyborg V.7 Keyboard funktioniert es schon unter Linux?

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Hab mir mal vor einigen Jahren folgendes Keyboard bestellt: http://www.cyborggaming.com/de/prod/v7keyboard.htm Cyborg V.7.

Das Keyboard funzte damals out of the Box, also Lichregelung, die ganzen Touchtasten usw. Das was zu meinen Pech nicht funktionierte waren die seitlichen Tasten. XEV reagiert da drauf überhaupt nicht. Also sendete ich das Keyboard damals wieder zurück. 

Das das jetzt doch schon einige Jahre her ist, frage ich mich ob nicht jemand von euch das Keyboard voll am laufen hat? Oder ob es hier schon Workarounds gibt, oder das Teil sowieso voll unterstützt wird. Die seitlichen Tasten sind vermutlich Makrotasten, ich möchte diese normal als F-Tasten ansprechen können. Mach das mit Xmodmap.

lg

boospy

----------

